# scanner kodak i 40



## gutycort (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello:

I have a kodak i40 scanner. When I turn-on, an error 8 appear in the display.
Somebody can help me to solve the problem?


----------



## mario avelar (Dec 15, 2009)

your problem is with the lamp, 
te comento que el problema es que hay 2 lamparas una para el scanner de abajo y otro para donde esta la tapa superior, esta baja su intensidad porque se va degradando y ya no alcanza la luminosidad adecuada y entonces aparece el error 8 saludos


----------

